# New ETL Interviews



## BackupTL (May 16, 2022)

Does anyone have any experience going through the new ETL Interviews? I heard the questions have changed away from the "tell me about a time" questions we are used to at all levels and onto a more inclusive question set.

Anyone who's done them, how was the interview and questions?

It looks like it's still a 3 round (A, B, C) format, but apparently it will be SD > DSD & HRBP > GVP/HRD now, which personally I think is insane. 

Thanks for any insight on this!


----------



## Coqui (May 16, 2022)

GVP and HRD? That’s wild! I recently went through my ETL interviews in March. They used the old guides so I have no experience with the new ones. I’m curious to know too!


----------



## allnew2 (May 16, 2022)

Pretty much dialogue. How you facilitate to accomplish company goals , what motivates you , how you facilitate inclusivity , how you retain talent, where do you see yourself in 5 years and how you  going to get there .


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2022)

You need to interview as a etl . Next level leadership. If you are up for the interview that means your sd already said you are ready. They don’t want to hear how you finish truck , plano , price change and how fast you pick an order that’s low scope and that means you are just a super leading. but not etl next level thinking . Talk about inclusivity , culture , in terms of retain talent you do so by giving team members desirable hours , 30.60,90 check in , training, building relationships.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2022)

It’s based on the new etl interview guide which is no longer star questions and more dialogue. For example How do you facilitate solutions to accomplish company goals . How do you retain talent ( thru training , desired hours etc) . They can ask anything from what motivates you to how you inspire your team.


----------



## SpilledTea (May 17, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> GVP and HRD? That’s wild! I recently went through my ETL interviews in March. They used the old guides so I have no experience with the new ones. I’m curious to know too!



Same here. Although, they did sprinkle in some dialogue, so maybe mine was more of a hybrid situation 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 29, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> Does anyone have any experience going through the new ETL Interviews? I heard the questions have changed away from the "tell me about a time" questions we are used to at all levels and onto a more inclusive question set.
> 
> Anyone who's done them, how was the interview and questions?
> 
> ...


Like @CoquiAzul, my interviews in March used the old guides (and for that matter, I only had 2 interviews - one with a SD and the final with my DSD/HRBP.


----------



## BackupTL (May 30, 2022)

lifeblows10 said:


> Like @CoquiAzul, my interviews in March used the old guides (and for that matter, I only had 2 interviews - one with a SD and the final with my DSD/HRBP.


Small update, I'm doing my first with an SD and it's off of guide B, so hopefully I get the same treatment and guide C is the final with district.


----------



## JoeCBabyD (Aug 18, 2022)

Just do the Tropic Thunder


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 19, 2022)

JoeCBabyD said:


> Just do the Tropic Thunder



Seriously?
You really need to stop.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2022)

JoeCBabyD said:


> Just do the Tropic Thunder


jack, is that you?


----------

